
Trump signs an executive order taking direct aim at social media companies - gop1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/28/trump-social-media-executive-order/
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155)

------
12xo
Imagine for a minute what will happen to Breitbart.com, Hannity.com,
GlennBeck.com, FoxNews.com, RushLimbaugh.com and the rest of the right wing
disnfomation media if this was actually enforceable. What's good for the
goose, is good for the gander...right?

~~~
simonh
They're not user generated content.

~~~
12xo
They argued that they are... In court. So, no. You're incorrect. Not too
mention, they all host and support user comments...

